
Sexual Economics: The Price of Sex at USC - ChasePatterson
http://www.neontommy.com/news/2015/02/price-sex-usc
======
ChasePatterson
The thesis referenced in the article can be accessed here:
[http://digitallibrary.usc.edu/cdm/ref/collection/p15799coll3...](http://digitallibrary.usc.edu/cdm/ref/collection/p15799coll3/id/445745)

Full-disclosure: Sean, the author of the thesis, and I are friends. I was also
once his policy debate coach, back in the day. The paper has been out for a
while and Nathaniel Haas's article has already received plenty of traction in
the press. So I would hardly consider this a plug.

I'm interested in the community's thoughts on the subject. (Though I highly
recommend reading the paper and not just the article.)

[Edit note: communities was changed to community's]

